# A pic may be better, and shorter than the video I posted.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

My hunt in Alaska. Best place ever.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome picture, watched your video of "The Wild Life" I believe it was called, awesome!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow. Amazing. Whats that thing you're holding by the legs?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

It's a wolverine!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What part of Alaska did you get each animal? Especially the wolverine.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

im envious. 

Matt sometimes if you want responses to your post its easier to just put a fake title like screw sfw or wolves dont eat fawns lol. Its like kicking a bees nest. :grin:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Matt....you doing any kind of blog about these hunts? Love the movies, but would also like to read the story and details!

Where all these guided hunts or DIY deals?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks like an awesome hunt!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

You do some crazy stuff. That is way awesome. That last video you showed was way cool. Keep them coming.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to know when I can watch your stuff on the outdoor channel


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I want to know when I can watch your stuff on the outdoor channel


Soon. Maybe this Fall. Not Outdoor. Think bigger


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Matt, Really? Now I'm gonna have to start watching TV? :mrgreen: Best wishes! on that.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

gdog said:


> Matt....you doing any kind of blog about these hunts? Love the movies, but would also like to read the story and details!
> 
> Where all these guided hunts or DIY deals?


Good idea. I really should most are DIY but all the Alaska is guided.


----------

